# Towing a car with a small pickup



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a 2002 Chevy S10 V6 Vortec. Google tells me that the towing capacity is between 5200-6000lbs. I want to tow a 2011 Nissan Maxima, which weighs far less than that. What is the best way to do it? Do I need to buy a tow dolly?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

How about renting a dolly from u-haul? And if you look on their site, they have an app that shows what you can tow with that vehicle.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Half-fast eddie said:


> How about renting a dolly from u-haul? And if you look on their site, they have an app that shows what you can tow with that vehicle.


I'm trying to buy something so I can do this as many times as needed. Not just a one-time thing.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The truck can handle it no matter how you tow it. It'll struggle up hills and get terrible mileage, but it should pull it. But I can't say whether that particular car can be towed flat or needs a dolly or trailer. You need to find a towing reference resource to look that up... or call Nissan.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> I have a 2002 Chevy S10 V6 Vortec. Google tells me that the towing capacity is between 5200-6000lbs. I want to tow a 2011 Nissan Maxima, which weighs far less than that. What is the best way to do it? Do I need to buy a tow dolly?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Keep in mind the truck, and all of its innards, are 20 years old. It might tow it legally and by spec, but it might not be happy about.


----------



## Zulu Kono (Nov 2, 2021)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I have a 2002 Chevy S10 V6 Vortec. Google tells me that the towing capacity is between 5200-6000lbs. I want to tow a 2011 Nissan Maxima, which weighs far less than that. What is the best way to do it? Do I need to buy a tow dolly?


Are you going up or down any grades?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Zulu Kono said:


> Are you going up or down any grades?


No


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> The truck can handle it no matter how you tow it. It'll struggle up hills and get terrible mileage, but it should pull it. But I can't say whether that particular car can be towed flat or needs a dolly or trailer. You need to find a towing reference resource to look that up... or call Nissan.


It has a CVT, so the drive wheels must be elevated. So either dolly or trailer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

a dolly is easier to store than a trailer, if you are tight on room.
but - a trailer is certainly more useful than a dolly.
you would need to get some ramps and electric winch from Harbor Freight.
(or CraigsList or FaceBook MP).


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

A tow dolly is lighter than a trailer so you have less total mass when you are trying to stop it.
With an S10, that may be a consideration.
I’d actually want brakes on the dolly or trailer whether they are surge actuated or electric, if I was planning on towing it regularly.

Between down hills grades or high speeds, it can take much longer to stop than what you are used to.

btw, with a 20yr old truck, I’d think about servicing the radiator and the tranny (if automatic) before starting to tow something heavy. 
Cooling becomes more important with heavier weight and/or higher air temps.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> A tow dolly is lighter than a trailer so you have less total mass when you are trying to stop it.
> With an S10, that may be a consideration.
> *I’d actually want brakes on the dolly or trailer whether they are surge actuated or electric, if I was planning on towing it regularly.*
> 
> ...


Probably required by law in most jurisdictions.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the Max dead?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Another thing for the OP to consider... you need to check if your truck has a towing package to include a larger radiator, oil cooler and maybe a larger trans cooler. If not I can almost guarantee you will have overheating and other problems.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Probably required by law in most jurisdictions.


True, but the weights specified in the requirements are all over the place. They are set by the individual states.

Sometimes the brakes are a damn good idea even when you are under the state limit.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

As it turns out, a tow dolly is more than I'm looking to spend right now. I thought they were cheaper.


----------

